# Double Tapped Main Lugs



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cmhcissell said:


> Are the main lugs ever rated for more than one conductor? This is an ITE Pushmatic box with 200 Amp disconnect.
> 
> Under what circumstances, if any, does the code allow this?


Ive seen it plenty of times, usually there to correct it.
I have never done it.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

just when parallel service conductors hit same lug. also heard of a surge suppressor being done that way. but in the field ive seen it done way too many times.. ::no::


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

There could be more code implications than just the suitability of the lug for more than one conductor (which in this case I seriously doubt that lug is approved for more than one).

The additional conductor becomes a service conductor and is essentially unfused until it reaches an OCPD.

Another consideration would be the grouping of service disconnects.

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have not seen a lug rated for 2 different size wires either but it is probably fine


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

im more afraid of bad neutral connections on this panel :blink:


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

I've seen it done on fire pumps and surge arresters.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

oliquir said:


> im more afraid of bad neutral connections on this panel :blink:


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

Shunt trip?


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

A lug rated for more than 1 conductor looks like a snowman from the top..although I dont think this is the case for a 200 amp panel. I d like to hear where that wire is going and if there are other conductors with it. 

learning to learn


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Any time you tap a main like that it would think it is a violation. Tap rules also come to mind. I see AC contractors doing this to add a two circuit panel for their condensers. The only thing I would think is not a violation is a surge arrestor. Even that you still have the lug rating issue.

I don't know about the olden days, but fire pumps should come In as there own services. To tap that of the main lugs like this would surely be a violation. If it had it's own tap section off of the service entrance conductors then it would be ok.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Most of the old installs , at least on my turf, were daisy chained via this DT method

I'm guessing it may not have been a huge sin for the last generation of sparkies , being they seem so prevalent

~CS~


----------

